# Crew for next week



## saltyair (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't have offshore evperience, but I can help w/expenses, and I work hard/learn fast. I'm available March 31- April 6 in the Galveston area.

Just moved to League City and I'm looking to hook up with some good folks to go out with until myself or one of my friends gets their own offshore rig, and then we will have established some good friends to buddy boat with.

On a side note, has anyone thought of setting up a monthly meet and greet at a local establishment to meet people to possibly partner with? Kinda like speed dating? Just kidding, but seriously, to get to know people before you are 100 miles offshore with them?

Just a thought, but I'm in for next week.


----------



## jsb91010 (Jan 7, 2008)

i always wondered the same thing bout the 100 mile offshore with random people, then i thought....wut do these guys have to gain from chummin my remains, there the ones with the big bad boat...it's me you should be afraid of LOL jk :cheers:


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

jsb91010 said:


> i always wondered the same thing bout the 100 mile offshore with random people, then i thought....wut do these guys have to gain from chummin my remains, there the ones with the big bad boat...it's me you should be afraid of LOL jk :cheers:


i saw your post yesterday and decided i wouldn't reply with my initial reaction but instead sleep on it and see if i felt any different this morning

well, at least i decided i won't give it a 'red' BUT............

while i like having as-much-fun-as the next person on this board (perhaps even more-so) i found your statement highly offensive (to me anyway)

my "big bad boat"?........ "it's me you should be afraid of"?

i won't attempt to speak for everyone but there's enough of a pucker factor invloved in going 100 miles offshore without having to start wondering about what sort o'clown has shown up on my dock expecting a trip offshore (i just don't find that to be a joking matter)

rest assured i'm gonna make every effort to 'screen' someone before allowing'em on my boat....... be it the day before or that morning..........and any little thing i see or one word i don't like...... trip's off!

guests WILL meet my wife's approval too because one thing's for sure, you'll be leaving your driver's licence number and ICE numbers with her before we leave

the liability aspect alone is staggering to think about what would happen to us, as boat owners, if someone sued over a fall or hook stuck in their finger let-alone worring about if we just let Ted Bundy get on our boat

it's a two-way street.......... i enjoy getting offshore so much that i'm willing to extend an invitation to those that wouldn't otherwise have an opportunity to go offshore because of cost restrictions and the fact that i can't find enough crew to go as often as i like to go

anyway, jokes like that make me wanna re-think even offering invitations on a public message board

i make every effort to not 'pre-judge' people on this board....... i always log in first because my viewing preference dosen't allow me to see people's avitars or signatures........... if i actually saw some of the stupid avitars and signatures that some choose i'd probably have a high percentage of'em on my ignore list because i figger they obviously have an attitutude or mindset that i already know that i wouldn't care to read anything they had to say

sorry for the rant, but this is just happens to be one of the few things that i don't take lightly

and as for the original post about speed-dating, meet-n-greet, or just getting together for a beer............. yes,... in my area there are a number of us that have an open, standing invitation to come down and do just that

but when someone 'wonders' aloud, 'I' gotta wonder if it's an indication of how someone really feels about the subject


----------



## jaredbassett (Mar 7, 2006)

Well said Bill. The trust goes both ways, and unfortunately nowadays it can't be taken too lightly.
I'm one of the guys hoping to catch a ride with someone eventually this summer and after reading the "rules" posted by MWB007, I like his rule #4 in particular. If done ahead of the fishing trip, it gives a chance to get to know each other and lets the Captain know that you are willing to pull your share. So if anyone needs their boat cleaned or polished give me a shout. LOL!

4) Volunteer a day off or a rough weather day, to rig the boat/tackle/change oil/clean/polish/or whatever might be needed for the next trip. (all efforts appreciated)


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

yup...... it's an interesting situation to-say-the-least

i've seen those rules posted before along with others in magazine articles and sech 

i even had a free-lance outdoors writer on my boat a coupla years ago that asked permission to use my name and boat pics in an article he had planned on writing for sportfishing magazine about this whole 'internet boat buddying' thing............ haven't seen it but with gas going to $4+ per gallon it'd make for a good story now i bet

he's a good writer (didn't even know he WAS a writer 'til he was already on my boat) and saw a nice little article he did about offshore stuff and he used my name and my boat's name with a pic he took that day........ (kinda fun seeing your name in print when it's not underneath a mugshot or wanted poster)

bummer he moved further away........... he's up around houston now

he's also a 2Cooler and if he hasn't already seen this forum i guess i'll have to direct'im to it if that article's still in-the-works........... this forum would make for good fodder towards that article

met'im here on 2Cool when he saw me ask for crew and our meet-n-greet and subsequent trip offshore went from there


----------



## jsb91010 (Jan 7, 2008)

man bill fisher i enjoy reading your posts man...i am sorry if i offended you, or anyone really...i had no intentions of offending anyone i was only joking...i am more than willing to pull my weight and when yall would meet me you'd have no worries...my bad dude hopefully no hard feelings cuz i really am trying to take someone up on an offer eventually and get on a boat!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

jsb91010 said:


> hopefully no hard feelings cuz i really am trying to take someone up on an offer eventually and get on a boat!


no hard feelings and i understand you were only kiddin' around but because i'm sitting here (like others) having to constantly re-evaluate my investment in a sportfisher, 2nd home, and $$,$$$ worth o'gear sitting 730 miles away because of fuel going up over 40% a year........ for some reason i seem to have lost my sense o'humor in this matter

i'm not here to beat my chest and brag about the things i have but offer to share in what i consider my good fortune to have and (almost) afford

my passion is offshore big-game fishing (and i'm VERY passionate about it) and when i'm squeezed out by rising fuel prices there goes my life-long dream and one more opportunity for others to join in

I've already been asked to join another billfish team aboard their boat to fish bi-monthly tournaments from may to september this year and if such a thing pans out i might just have to say that's enough for me and chunk the idea of ride share.......... but right now i'm schemeing best i can to justify hanging onto my investment and getting in all the bluewater trips possible

i don't run this show but i think it's real generous of Mont to offer us this forum for ride share postings and simply believe that i can't be the only one that thinks maybe we oughta keep the BS confined to the more 'general forums'

anyway, i'm already guilty of clogging this forum too much with my own drivel so i'll just ****

again, no hard feelings


















(and 'oh yeah!,... 'my' invitation 'still' stands for you and everyone for as-long-as i can hang in there)


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

(and you just went from 'bucaneer' to 'rigger')


----------



## jsb91010 (Jan 7, 2008)

i've always wanted to be a "rigger" in my lifetime...thanks 2cool! if i ever think about going down therrrr to SPI i will keep you in mind, and thanks for being generous and for making me laugh at your posts everyday LOL


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Bill fisher,
I first of all, have never seen these rules anywhere! These are rules that I have always lived by. Don't assume just because you have read them somewhere else does'nt mean everyone else has! Don't get me wrong! I'm not saying it wasn't written, I have never read it. I am not as (for lack of better words) financially well off as you! No offence! None directed! But I have learned that if I want to fish offshore I have to learn to do more than my fair share of the work as well as knowing how to run the boat, and knowing how to fish! I was fortunate enough to have learned from a pretty good guy! (HOWARD HORTON) When I was a youngster. I am not trying to pick a fight with you, but I do know what I'm talking about! If I am IN South Padre, I hope I can still look you up! If not, then oh well! But hopefully I can! Deckhand, Firstmate, & STILL Happy Fisherman! 007



Bill Fisher said:


> yup...... it's an interesting situation to-say-the-least
> 
> i've seen those rules posted before along with others in magazine articles and sech
> 
> ...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

On a side note: We took 3 total strangers out last Friday, and couldn't have asked for three more willing, pleasent, and great individuals to go fishing or just hang around, or drink beer with!!! 

Thanks, Tommy.....Dave.....&Tony!!!!! 007


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

mwb007 said:


> On a side note:


you can play with the controls on those maps i sent you and see a lotta interesting things


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Pretty cool stuff there Bill. Thanks!



















Bill Fisher said:


> you can play with the controls on those maps i sent you and see a lotta interesting things


----------

